# Making my own shampoo



## Dan_W (May 30, 2013)

How do you even begin? Something I've always wanted to do, is there any good websites for this? Thanks all.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

1. Water 88.4 %
2. Hydroxyethyl cellulose 
3. Sulfonic acid 
4. Sodium hydroxide at 50%
5. Triethanolamine
6. Cocamide DEA
7. Dioctyl succinate at 70%
8. Isopropanol
9. XIAMETER® OFS-6124 Silane
10. Glutaraldehyde


----------



## Dan_W (May 30, 2013)

Wow clearly knowledgable, where would you even buy them sort of things? And where do you learn this. 

Thanks.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just searching that one was not hard to find there are easier ones about that was more highlighting some of the ingredients in shampoo some of the cheap shampoos people really should wear gloves some nasty chemicals and carcinogens around in the stuff we use


----------



## Dan_W (May 30, 2013)

A lot of chemicals needed, maybe I'll have ago at waxes first 😭😭


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

dan92 said:


> A lot of chemicals needed, maybe I'll have ago at waxes first &#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;


You will be able to make a decent wax yourself and fun doing them

Picture of beading from one I made


upload gambar


----------



## Dan_W (May 30, 2013)

Nice I'll have a go at that, best place to swat up on info?


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Goodfella36 said:


> 1. Water 88.4 %
> 2. Hydroxyethyl cellulose
> 3. Sulfonic acid
> 4. Sodium hydroxide at 50%
> ...


That's far from your run of the mill shampoo and I guarantee impossible for a home brewer to replicate!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

adjones said:


> That's far from your run of the mill shampoo and I guarantee impossible for a home brewer to replicate!


Like I said was trying to highlight what can and does go in to some shampoos out there only have to look at some msds of the cheaper shampoos to see what we are putting our skin next to and absorbing.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Goodfella36 said:


> Like I said was trying to highlight what can and does go in to some shampoos out there only have to look at some msds of the cheaper shampoos to see what we are putting our skin next to and absorbing.


Oh my, it won't be long until someone spots that shampoo is similar to a very evil detailing product


----------

